# Impossible request? Wrap around screen printing in FL



## CDesignz (Feb 3, 2007)

My friend and I are trying to start a clothing company with custom printing but we are trying to find a printer who can do total wrap around printing and also retaging the shirts by printing the label on the inside. Possibly doing a reverse printing on the interior of the shirts as well. Is there a company that could provide the shirts also and ship for us? And do like 1 shirt printing at a time? I know it seems like a lot to request thats why im not sure if its possible for the style of prints we are looking for. Thanks for any input since we are new to this.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Impossible request?*

I think you will be hard pressed to find someone who will do all of that one shirt at a time. I just dont see it happening. I dont think you will find all over prints one off or relabeling one off, nor the reverse printing on the inside one off. All of these things you are looking for, are usually done when producing large amounts of shirts at a time. I think you should either plan to have a large amount of shirts made to specification, or a totally different method then you are thinking of doing. Thats just my $02 though


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Impossible request?*



CDesignz said:


> My friend and I are trying to start a clothing company with custom printing but we are trying to find a printer who can do total wrap around printing and also retaging the shirts by printing the label on the inside. Possibly doing a reverse printing on the interior of the shirts as well. Is there a company that could provide the shirts also and ship for us? And do like 1 shirt printing at a time? I know it seems like a lot to request thats why im not sure if its possible for the style of prints we are looking for. Thanks for any input since we are new to this.


Impossible? Perhaps not. Will anyone do it? Probably not.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Impossible request?*

Also, understand these will have to be high ticket t-shirts. At volume (144+) your printing costs alone will be $20+


----------



## CDesignz (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Impossible request?*

Seems like we would have to use many different companies to do the shirts? like have to get a shirt company lined up. then send the shirts to a printing company then maybe ship it out ourselves? The time involved would be lengthy.. how do companies do it then? Also any suggestions on printing companies that print full wrap around prints?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Impossible request?*



CDesignz said:


> Seems like we would have to use many different companies to do the shirts? like have to get a shirt company lined up. then send the shirts to a printing company then maybe ship it out ourselves? The time involved would be lengthy.. how do companies do it then? Also any suggestions on printing companies that print full wrap around prints?


How else had you planned on doing it?

Here is a list of companies that can do all over printing: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Impossible request?*

There'll be numerous companies that'll do everything you ask, bar the drop shipping.

But if you're going at it a shirt at a time, the cost will be close to treble digits a shirt, if you can persuade them at all.

Either do in bulk (probably in the 300-400 region to get anywhere near a decent per-item cost with all those bangs-and-whistles) and ship yourself, or simplify your design plans.


----------



## CDesignz (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Impossible request?*

Does anybody know of that kind of shirt printing company in Hillsborough County, Florida? A local printing company would reduce so much in shipping costs!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Impossible request?*



CDesignz said:


> Does anybody know of that kind of shirt printing company in Hillsborough County, Florida? A local printing company would reduce so much in shipping costs!


Shipping costs will be the least of your worries. It will account for less than 1% of your total costs. Even less if you obtain the shirts from the printer directly.


----------



## CDesignz (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Impossible request?*

Oh ok, thats good information. I guess it would save time with shipping to customers?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

